# If chicken smells "bad" is it ok to feed?



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

I went to a local meat market that I had never been too and bought like 10lbs of boneless chicken breasts.

They had them in a serving area on ice, maybe they did not stay at temp. They did not smell bad when I got them but after being in the fridge just for a couple of days it has a smell to it. 

The chicken does not look spoiled and it's hard to think that a place that sells meat for a living would not know how to keep/handle there product.

Has anybody had something like this happen and would it be ok to feed to our puppy or should I just toss it?

She had 2 pieces of it, and this was her first big meals of pure MM and not boney stuff, so she got some runs from it.

Problem is I cant determin if the meat was bad, or it was just too much meat for her too fast being that she is just starting on this diet.

The last few days have just been a couple of small chicken necks and I think I gave her one piece of breats that was very small.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a personal choice, I've left some duck frames out accidently over night and during the day, they smelled off but I still fed them and my dog is completely ok. For them the stinkier the better.  Of course if it's truly off and smells very bad no I would not feed.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh and if you're just starting off I would not be feeding only MM, they need the extra bone in the beginning so imo every meal should be a boney one like a quarter or back for the first week or two.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a similar situation when I bought a 10 lb bag of chicken quarters from our local grocery store. I didn't notice a smell when I bought it but a day later I sure did. I asked the same question as you did and was told it was okay to feed. I did and my dogs were just fine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If I wouldn't eat it then I wouldn't feed it is my motto


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

To me, it depends on the level of "smell". Same situation as kbella, bought a 10 lb bag and it smelt a little off. I fed it without issue.

Fast forward to a few weeks later where I bought a case...It was very rancid and there was obvious mold. That was returned and exchanged!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

llombardo said:


> If I wouldn't eat it then I wouldn't feed it is my motto


I wouldn't eat tripe, or hearts and tongues but my dogs love it so....


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

no don't feed anything if it smells bad. the smell is toxins produced by bacteria. even if you cook it, the bacteria dies but the toxins are still there. when in any doubt throw it out.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> I wouldn't eat tripe, or hearts and tongues but my dogs love it so....


I was referring to stuff that might be expired. I guess I need to be more specific.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Still dogs digestive system are very different from humans, they can handle a much higher bacteria load then we can. Definitely not saying to feed bad meat but a little off is perfectly ok for them.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

How many here have dogs that will bury their bones and if raw fed, bury chicken frames etc.?
They bury it so the enzymes go to work and start breaking down, yes...rotting. They dig them up and eat later, yep they stink. I would and have easily fed it, your dogs digestive system is built to easily manage the additional bacteria.
As for new dogs to raw, I would be starting with higher bone content for the transition, I suspect your dog had loose stool because bone was lacking.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I must have weird dogs because I have never owned a dog that buried their bones. I have dogs that dig and unbury walnuts, but they have never buried anything. 

It's my personal choice not to feed my dogs anything that could be expired or rancid. I can just as easily throw it out and buy fresh. I don't really care how their bodies digest this or that. I just choose not to. The OP asked for thoughts and I gave them


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe dogs bury bones and food as its ingrained behaviour from the past to ward off starvation when food was not plentiful or competition for food was tough. I was pointing out that for it to be ripe or turning is not abnormal before eating.

this spring gus pulled out a deer leg he had stored for the winter. I did take that away so even I have my limits.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok still runny after 2 days, i'll just try to up the bone. I was too worried about here calcium/phosphorous levels. 

I need to go get some canned pumpkin too. I think she is ok its not explosive or anything just some stools are very wet and others very soft.

She is not 100% raw she has kibble in day raw at night, so that may not be helping with the equation either.


----------

